# Knit Zebra



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

I received a request to design a knit zebra, and this little one was born. Sitting approx. 11 (including the mane), Zebra is knit in-the-round, using approx. 475 total yds. of #4-worsted wt. yarn. Zebras got big hooves, a sweet face, a lovely mane and wears those stripes proudly! If you know of a zebra-lover or are looking for an unusual animal, this Knit Zebra is the one for you!

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knit-zebra
$4.00


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

So cute and perfectly knitted.


----------



## marg 123 (Oct 17, 2012)

Gorgeous


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Just precious! Sure to be a winner!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh my gosh! How adorable!


----------



## 84275 (Jan 25, 2013)

Love him


----------



## docdot (Jul 11, 2013)

I like to use your patterns since in-the-round is my preference. And the results are adorable.
Such an adorable little critter.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Lorraine, You out did yourself! I will be going to the store shortly to get some yarn and get this adorable zebra knit. He is beyond cute!!!! Your talent never ceases to amaze me. Your patterns are so easy to follow. I too love knitting in the round. Easier to put together. Thanks for another amazing animal pattern. I LOVE it!!!!!!! ;0)


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Thank you all so much for such lovely comments about Zebra! I really appreciate them!  
I, too, prefer knitting in-the-round and have gotten so many requests to design patterns in-the-round. It DOES make it quicker and easier, especially with all these stripes! Matching all those stripes when seaming would be rather tedious. And knitting stripes in-the-round using the jogless striping method makes them all line up without a fuss.


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Lorraine! What a darling dazzler this little fellow is.Fabulous work and designing.


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

He's beautiful! Is there any chance of a full hippo? I shared your craftsy site with my cousin, and she was asking


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

He's one perfectly proud Zebra!


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

He is absolutely adorable.


----------



## MAKnitNP (Jul 6, 2014)

He's adorable!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Zebra is so gorgeous. I love him &#128158;


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

This is really cute!


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

So cute!!


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

He's so cute. I'm sure he will make a hit with knitters and kids.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Love him/her. Wonderful design and knitting.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Xay-Zays.auntie said:


> He's beautiful! Is there any chance of a full hippo? I shared your craftsy site with my cousin, and she was asking


Thank you! 
HA! That's how this zebra came to be born! 
Actually, I had thought about doing a hippo a while back, but so many other projects were going on at the time. I WILL focus on designing one, but it may take some time, since I have some other requests in the works right now. Please thank your cousin for her interest.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Thank you for such lovely comments!!! Zebras don't usually come to mind as the usual knit toy, so I wasn't sure it would get much interest. Thank you for the wonderful reception!


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

I saw this little fellow yesterday on your avatar and wondered if he was a new creation...he is adorable. Your talents are amazing.


----------



## kerrie35094 (Jul 2, 2011)

How cute! Your patterns are wonderful; good instructions and personality built in. Thank you, Lorraine.


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

How perfectly handsome! Just adorable!


----------



## jdsanford5 (Jul 5, 2012)

Oh he is just too cute - love him ;-)


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Livingwaters (Jun 14, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

he/she is adorable!~


----------



## whitelawcs (Sep 12, 2011)

How cute,


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks so much!!! All your positive comments are so appreciated!


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

sooo cute!! LOVE him!! I have bookmarked this one for the next shower I am invited to! Great job on design!


----------



## Sammy's Nana (May 8, 2012)

So cute! :-D


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

Rainebo said:


> Thank you!
> HA! That's how this zebra came to be born!
> Actually, I had thought about doing a hippo a while back, but so many other projects were going on at the time. I WILL focus on designing one, but it may take some time, since I have some other requests in the works right now. Please thank your cousin for her interest.


I certainly will keep her updated, thanks! She has 3 year old twin girls..she's gonna go crazy for this zebra too!


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

So cute!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Absolutely adorable.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Very cute !!


----------



## dhollie99 (Mar 12, 2014)

Fabulous job...he is gorgeous....


----------



## meyersa0 (Jan 29, 2013)

It got a big AWWWWWWWWWWW from me!


----------



## meyersa0 (Jan 29, 2013)

It got a big AWWWWWWWWWWW from me!


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

So cute.


----------



## RuthieB (Jul 1, 2011)

Well, here's another project to put on my to do list. He is just so adorable!!!


----------



## Frogging123 (Jul 3, 2014)

How cute is that?!? I usually don't buy patterns, but this one is to die for! Great work!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh, I'm so touched by all your positive responses! Thank you so very much!!!!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

That is really cutexx


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Yes, he's absolutely adorable, just like all your other little animals!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Knittingkitty said:


> Yes, he's absolutely adorable, just like all your other little animals!


Aw, so kind of you!


----------



## SaxMarloes84 (Oct 25, 2013)

Very cute, this one will be going on my to do list


----------



## birsss (Aug 16, 2011)

Lorraine, you have done it again, another brilliant pattern. Just love him!!!!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

SaxMarloes84 said:


> Very cute, this one will be going on my to do list


Thank you! Glad you like him!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

birsss said:


> Lorraine, you have done it again, another brilliant pattern. Just love him!!!!


Oh, Sharon, thank you so much!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Aww Lorraine he's gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

missmolly said:


> Aww Lorraine he's gorgeous :thumbup:


Hi, Tracy! Thanks so much!


----------



## knitting4friends (Jan 10, 2012)

Rainebo said:


> Thank you for such lovely comments!!! Zebras don't usually come to mind as the usual knit toy, so I wasn't sure it would get much interest. Thank you for the wonderful reception!


We need a zebra if we are knitting Noah's ark from A to Z!

and I like knitting in the round!

Lorraine L


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

knitting4friends said:


> We need a zebra if we are knitting Noah's ark from A to Z!
> 
> and I like knitting in the round!
> 
> Lorraine L


That's a good point! Never thought about that!


----------



## SiennaG97 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

